
Repository for Open Source Mouse Firmware and Hardware - justinclift
https://github.com/biomurph/Mouse
======
Futurologist
I'm the hacker behind the Open Source Mouse Repo.

I still have some ADNS2620 sensors in my stash (yes, that was a typo that is
now fixed). Look into the readme and see that there is a company called PixArt
that seems to be the only source for some of these parts. I did get a bite
(mouse bite?) from their rep at the time of the OSHWA Summit 2 years ago, but
they went crickets. This project could get resurrected if there is a
replacement sensor chip. I kind of like the Arduino Leonardo + ADNS sensor,
and not interested in just a breakout of an 'all in one' mouse sensor.

If yer interested in getting a full kit or an ADNS sensor, please comment on
the github issue tab
[https://github.com/biomurph/Mouse/issues/7](https://github.com/biomurph/Mouse/issues/7)

~~~
milton35
It's not just "a company". Avago sold the IP to Pixart (after a long
protracted patent battle) and exited the sensor market.

Now all old Avago models are manufactured by Pixart.

~~~
zargon
Avago's datasheets were thorough and easy to understand. Pixart datasheets, if
you can find one, are incomplete and full of grammatical non-sequiturs and
ambiguities. I really miss Avago.

------
swimfar
Here's another really cool DIY mouse project:

[https://hackaday.io/project/171196-rx-modulus-completely-
mod...](https://hackaday.io/project/171196-rx-modulus-completely-modular-
mouse)

------
leovander
You can order a ploopy[0] kit or modify their source[1]. I think a few users
on r/trackballs[2] might have gotten QMK to work with it.

[0] [https://www.ploopy.co/](https://www.ploopy.co/)

[1] [https://github.com/ploopyco/mouse](https://github.com/ploopyco/mouse)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Trackballs/comments/dk4ha7/ploopy_v...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Trackballs/comments/dk4ha7/ploopy_vs_elecom_huge_now_with_qmk/f4ahzy3/)

------
microcolonel
I've been wanting to try retrofitting new guts for my Kensington SlimBlade
trackball, particularly making it poll and process at 1000Hz rather than 125,
since now all of my monitors refresh faster than it does. I've switched to a
Logitech G Pro primarily because of the marked difference in responsiveness.

The one thing that might be difficult is doing the scroll detection, since the
SlimBlade produces scroll events when you rotate the ball about the vertical
axis. Maybe I could get one of those kendryte thingies to do realtime
inferencing on a model to discriminate scrolling from pointing.

------
fireattack
Searching "ADNS2026" results in this page and this page only. His link to
SparkFun is "ADNS2620". Typo?

Also, his photo reads "ADNS2016"..

~~~
roland35
ADNS-2620 does seem to be an obsolete part on digikey:
[https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/broadcom-
limited/A...](https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/broadcom-
limited/ADNS-2620/516-2238-5-ND/705066)

------
SparkyMcUnicorn
Even though it's mostly frivolous for a mouse...

I've gotten myself into the QMK world, and was recently thinking about the
possibility of something like this.

My thought was to start with a atmega32 or something. Might venture down that
path when I get a free weekend or two now that I have access to a 3d printer.

~~~
leovander
See my separate comment about QMK and the ploopy.

------
RedBeetDeadpool
Sweet! now I can finally make my vertical mouse + numpad + modifiers + thumb
scrollwheel + lasers.

------
fit2rule
Seems like the logical next step is that we'll see a lot of slickly machined
cases...

~~~
leovander
Most likely 3d printed.

